# Arnis Self Defense by Jose Paman



## Dan Anderson (May 9, 2007)

Jose Paman has put forth a pretty good book on Kombatan arnis, the system of Ernesto Presas, and is worth picking up. There is one section in the chapter _From Modern Arnis To Kombatan_ that needs commenting on.



> In the 1980s and 1990s wildly exaggerated rumors of a feud between Ernesto, Remy and Roberto circulated among uninformed Modern Arnis practitioners. To the best of my knowledge, the three actually had a fairly strong relationship; quibbles were unavoidable, but no major feuds divided them. Ernesto unfailingly expressed his affection for his two brothers in his numerous published works.
> 
> Most current practitioners of Kombatan and Modern Arnis share a camaraderie not commonly found among exponents of related systems; they freely train together and attend one another's events.


_(paragraph split mine)_

Sorry to say but paragraph one is incorrect. I know for a fact that from Prof. Remy's point of view, he and Ernesto were very much at odds to the point that when Ernesto had heart trouble, several of Remy's students (Bram Frank and Hock Hockheim come to mind) had to persuade Remy to go visit his brother. I know from conversations with my teacher (Prof. Remy) that he was not close to Ernetso at all. He did not say anything against Roberto.

That being said, I agree with the second section of the paragraph. I have met very few Kombatan players but I have gotten along with the ones I do know. Rick Manglinong and Mike Bowers are thetwo that I know and Mike was kind enough to bring Ernesto over to my school to meet me. I visited his seminar the next dy to bring him a gift to show my respect.

Anyway, pick up the book. You'll find it to be a good one.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dieter (May 10, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> Sorry to say but paragraph one is incorrect. I know for a fact that from Prof. Remy's point of view, he and Ernesto were very much at odds to the point that when Ernesto had heart trouble, several of Remy's students (Bram Frank and Hock Hockheim come to mind) had to persuade Remy to go visit his brother. I know from conversations with my teacher (Prof. Remy) that he was not close to Ernetso at all. He did not say anything against Roberto.



I see it exactly the way, Dan described it. Serious problem with Ernesto, not problem with Roberto.

But Paman wrote: "To the best of my knowledge," well, ok, in that regard his knowledge seemed not to be too good. He might also be one of the "uninformed Modern Anris Practitioners".

But if he comes from Ernestos side, I can understand that, because it was more Remy, who had a problem wirth Ernesto than the other way around.
So quite undersandably, that Ernesto never said loudly "I have a problem with Remy". But also Remy never elaborated and never talked openly about the probelms, "to the best of my knowledge" 

Dieter Knuettel


----------



## JBrainard (May 10, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> That being said, I agree with the second section of the paragraph. I have met very few Kombatan players but I have gotten along with the ones I do know. Rick Manglinong and Mike Bowers are thetwo that I know and Mike was kind enough to bring Ernesto over to my school to meet me. I visited his seminar the next dy to bring him a gift to show my respect.


 
Small world. Mike Bowers is my teacher.


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 10, 2007)

Mike is a good egg.  He and I get along quite well.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## James Miller (May 10, 2007)

Dan Anderson said:


> several of Remy's students (Bram Frank and Hock Hockheim come to mind) had to persuade Remy to go visit his brother.


 
Actually it was Datu Hartman who called GM Remy in the PI, and got him to call his brother. This fact was brought up by GM Ernesto himself at a camp he was teaching at.


----------



## John Zagari (May 20, 2007)

GM Ernesto mentioned it at this years IPMAF Camp in the Philippines as well..


----------

